# Need help on setting up 65 gallon tank.



## gerbil1189

Ok I am planning on setting up a 65 gallon freshwater aquarium. I have owned fish before but it was only a 20 gallon high tank so I am sure that having a 65 gallon tank is a lot different. I need some tips on setting it up. Will I need 2 filters, one on each end because of the size? Will I need 2 heaters or will 1 be enough for the whole tank? What types of fish would you reccomend? How many bottom feeders will I need? What types of decorations should I get...Diftwood, fake and live plants etc.? What type of lighting is best?I know about cycling tanks already, so I dont need that explained to me. I am eager to set up my tank during christmas time. I really appreciate any replies and any help as I know it may be annoying to answer all of my questions.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishfreaks

:hi: to fish forums!! In anwser to your questions, as long as the one heater has enough watts for 65 gallons, than you should be fine although people do add another incase one decides to stop working or to make sure the entire tank is at that temp. As to if you need two filters or not, it really depends on the filter itself and what you plan on stocking the tank with. In our 55 we have 2 hot magnums and a whisper 30. That tank also has cichlids and catfish. Do you want aggressive, semi aggressive or peaceful fish? Big or little fish? Your decor also depends on what fish you plan on keeping. One more thing, if you know your waters ph and hardness it'll be easier to help decide which fish are best for you.


----------



## gerbil1189

I'm probably getting a 55 gallon tank instead. Im not sure if stores near you use the A B C D rating for comapatibility of fish, a being the most peaceful, d being agressive. I am planning on kepping semi aggressive fish (Rated B and C). What level of compatibility are cory catfish? How many could I keep in a 55 gallon tank? I am not sure how big of a filter I need, or how many I need. Which filters are best? Would you be able to tell me a certain type of heater that could power 55 gallon tnk? Fish would be a max of 5 or so inches long. Thanks a lot, replies are appreciated.


----------



## TheOldSalt

All tanks should have at least two filters. That way you can clean one without wrecking the other one, and then next month clean the other one instead, and so on.
Each one should be almost big enough to handle the whole tank by itself, for best results without overkill.

Having two heaters is very handy, in case one fails.

Corys are definitely "A" list fish, and 5 or 6 would be just right.


----------



## Doodles

It’s not annoying to answer them. It’s great you are asking questions. Have fun with it, a new tank is always exciting. 
I would definitely get 2 filters. You can get 2 AquaClear 500’s, 1 AquaClear 500 with a canister. There are many different varieties of filters you can choose from. Some people like the bio-wheel filters, I personally like Canisters and AquaClear filters. It just comes down to preference. 

The heaters I like are Eheim-Jager. They are reliable, durable and have a jacket. I’ve had mine for years and works perfectly. I like to keep an extra heater on hand in case I have problems with one. I just keep an eye on the temperature.

Corys are not aggressive at all so if you are getting into semi-aggressive fish keep in mind the corys may get picked on, depending on the fish you are choosing. However, it is good to keep corys in groups of 5 or more. You may want to consider some sort of algae eater as well. 

The type of fish depends on what you like. You could get into tetras which a very pretty but can be a bit nippy (semi-aggressive). Tiger Barbs are nippy as well (semi-aggressive). There is also cichlids, but some can be quite aggressive. 
Do you want big fish, little fish? 

I personally like the natural look of a tank. Brown/black gravel, some bog wood/drift wood – be careful as this lowers your pH. A nice solid blue or black background. There are some nice tall decorations that balance the tank out. You can lok into getting some big rocks. I use plastic plants, for me real ones are hard to keep. But you may want to look into real ones, this could be another hobby if you enjoy it. 

You may want to look into getting a thermometer as well. The ones that stick on the tank I find make a mess if it’s peels off, and they are not reliable.


----------



## gerbil1189

Ok , Thanks a lot. That helped me. So if I got cory cats then maybe I should stick with A and B fish? Would that be better? I am planning on using driftwood, but if I put too much in will the ph levels be too low? How many watts would I need the heater to be if I got 2? Thanks again.


----------



## Doodles

Yes, I would stick to the A B ones. Corys are far far from aggressive. I really love mine. I have one that is blind in one eye, from birth. I was going to buy him but they gave him t me for free as an adoption. Im a sucker for getting the pathetic ones, I feel sorry for them.

The pH depends on the size of the tank and the size of the driftwood. As well as what your pH is now!

Do you know what your pH/KH/GH is?

When you add the driftwood keep an eye on your pH, GH and KH, making sure they are stable and do not fluctuate. That will really only be the way to know. You should be fine though.

You would need about 300 watts.


----------



## gerbil1189

Well, the thing is I haven't set up the tank yet, I am asking these questions in advance. I am getting a 55 gallon aquarium. What would be the normal ph level for that size of aquarium? Should I get 2 300 watt heaters for my tank so if one breaks down I will have a backup? Should I get sand or gravel? Thanks a lot for your replies.


----------



## Doodles

I would get gravel personally. Sand can be a bit tricky to clean. You maybe want to get a python and vacume that attaches to your tap so you don't have to use the bucket method. That would be extremely tough on you.

I would get two 300 watt heaters and just keep the spare on hand in case the other one fails. That's just what I do, I don't have two in my tank, just one heater.



> What would be the normal ph level for that size of aquarium? Should I get 2 300 watt heaters for my tank so if one breaks down I will have a backup? Should I get sand or gravel? Thanks a lot for your replies.


Well there is no normal pH, maybe your asking what is a neutral pH? If so it's 7.0. You need to get a pH, Nitrite, Nitrate and Ammonia test kit. Here are some links that will help you understand better:

Ph
http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/phalkalinity/a/aa061301.htm
http://www.eutechinst.com/techtips/tech-tips36.htm

Nitrite
http://www.bestfish.com/tips/120299.html

Nitrate
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/august2003/chem.htm

GH
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/hardness.htm

KH/GH
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/khgh.html

Cycling
http://www.firsttankguide.net/cycle.php
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/cycling.htm

Test Kits
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/testkits.htm

pH/GH/KH
http://www.drhelm.com/aquarium/chemistry.html
http://www.aquadirectinfo.com/additives/testing.htm


----------



## gerbil1189

Ok thanks a lot, those sites helped a lot. So "normal" ph is 7.0, nitrite and ammonia 0, and nitrate below 20ppm? Would a large piece of driftwood affect the ph too much? By large I mean like a 1' x 1' piece. Thanks a lot for any replies.


----------



## DUSTIN323

I don't think a piece would effect it that much. Especially being in a 65g aquarium. Driftwood releases tannins into the water which turn the water darker and lowers ph and softens the water if it's a new piece of driftwood you can soak for a week or so and it will leave no tannins in the aquarium and not affect the chemistry that much but if you didn't soak it at all or only for like a day or 2 then it would release more tannins and have more of a effect. I just recently added a piece est. 10x4.5x3.5 into my 10g I only soaked it for no more than 24hours and it did affect the chemistry a little bit but not to much at all. So I do not think it will put a drastic chage in your water and you can control this kinda by soaking it. If you really want you water softer and acidic get some peat for the filter or amazon blackwater extract


----------



## gerbil1189

Ok thanks a lot.


----------

